# Sedona resorts?



## Zac495 (May 23, 2008)

I'm planning a 4 night visit in April 2009 with a girlfriend - no kids or husbands.  

We're not doing the timeshare route - we want luxury (maybe with a spa) that's affordable - in the 250 per night range.

Any ideas? THANKS


----------



## Passepartout (May 23, 2008)

There's a Hyatt.

Jim Ricks


----------



## eal (May 23, 2008)

The Enchantment Resort in Boynton Canyon


----------



## derb (May 23, 2008)

I second the enchantment resort, a bit out of the way but well named.


----------



## Zac495 (May 23, 2008)

It looks great, but too much. 450 a night for a regular room.  I was hoping more like 250.


----------



## Red Rox (May 23, 2008)

Take a look at the Hilton resort or Sedona Rouge. They may be closer to your price range and have spa facilities on site. The Hyatt is strictly TS. Time of year can affect prices dramatically.


----------



## Zac495 (May 23, 2008)

Red Rox said:


> Take a look at the Hilton resort or Sedona Rouge. They may be closer to your price range and have spa facilities on site. The Hyatt is strictly TS. Time of year can affect prices dramatically.



Sedona Rouge is what my travel agent likes. I found this B and B: http://www.asunsetchateau.com/
 Anyone heard of it?


----------



## Red Rox (May 23, 2008)

Sunset Chateau will be a bit more on the rustic side. I understand the rooms are nicely appointed, but if you are looking for luxury (I believe that's the word you used in your OP) then you'll probably enjoy Sedona Rouge better. And SR does have a spa on site. Sunset Chateau does not. If you choose it though, then you could use SR's spa on a day use basis, or I recommend looking at A New Sedona Day Spa. Check the website under that name.


----------



## eal (May 23, 2008)

Well at least make a reservation for the Sunday Brunch at the Enchantment.


----------



## Zac495 (May 30, 2008)

eal said:


> Well at least make a reservation for the Sunday Brunch at the Enchantment.



Okay!!! I'll do it! 
Now we heard of Sky Ranch Lodge. Anyone heard of that one?


----------



## Red Rox (May 30, 2008)

Sky Ranch is a great value, but it's far from luxurious. You need to decide what is most important to you. Sedona has a bit of everything. Check out www.visitsedona.com


----------



## susieq (May 31, 2008)

We stayed at Los Abrigados when we were out there. It's a Resort & Spa ~ very luxurious ~ check it out! 

Whatever you do, have a great trip! 

Sue


----------



## Janette (Jun 1, 2008)

We are staying at Los Albrigados in Sept in a one bedroom unit. We were told that they all have two burners and a larger refrig now. Does anyone have any info that is not in the reviews?


----------



## Red Rox (Jun 1, 2008)

It's been several years since we stayed at LA, but it was always more than adequate. The location in the heart of Sedona is superb. The on site facilities are some of the best and most complete, and you can walk to just about anything else that you would want to. You will need a car when you visit Sedona though. As for cooking facilities in the 1BR unit's I would expect to find a partial kitchen arrangement which would be plenty. There are so many dining options in Sedona and close by LA that you will proabaly be eating braekfast in your unit, and maybe a few snacks. But everything else will be dining out.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jun 3, 2008)

We spent a couple of nights at the Amare at Creekside (?) a few months back.  It looked like they were trying to upgrade the facility.  It was right along the creek and the little restaurant seemed to be more than adequate and   a little romantic. Unfortunately I was with my husband (just kidding!)  I don't remember if they had an on-site spa, though. Red could probably enlighten us!


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 3, 2008)

nightnurse613 said:


> We spent a couple of nights at the Amare at Creekside (?) a few months back.  It looked like they were trying to upgrade the facility.  It was right along the creek and the little restaurant seemed to be more than adequate and   a little romantic. Unfortunately I was with my husband (just kidding!)  I don't remember if they had an on-site spa, though. Red could probably enlighten us!



How did you like that place? Would it be good for a girlfriend retreat? Fortunately, I'm not going with my husband (just kidding) :hysterical:


----------



## Lydlady (Jun 5, 2008)

Janette said:


> We are staying at Los Albrigados in Sept in a one bedroom unit. We were told that they all have two burners and a larger refrig now. Does anyone have any info that is not in the reviews?



We're also going there in September.


----------



## mshatty (Jun 5, 2008)

One resort not yet mentioned in this thread is the Wyndham Sedona.  Probably because it is rarely seen in RCI for exchange.  It is a nice resort located in the newer part of Sedona.


----------



## Red Rox (Jun 6, 2008)

mshatty said:


> One resort not yet mentioned in this thread is the Wyndham Sedona.  Probably because it is rarely seen in RCI for exchange.  It is a nice resort located in the newer part of Sedona.



Actually there is nothing 'new' about the part of Sedona where Wyndham is located. It's in West Sedona which is as old as any other part of town. The Wyndham is the former Fairfield TS resort. It's closest in location to Sedona Rouge, but still almost 2 miles from Uptown.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jun 7, 2008)

You know, MY recollection was that it was a better than average accommodation and they were doing some renovation (wine room??).  In any case, I need to correct my spelling (AMARA) and I will leave a link for you.  Like I said, the only drawback I remember was the driveway that dropped from the main highway 400 yards to their parking lot!!   Since it was just a short visit, we stayed in the room pretty much.  The access to Oak Creek is nice and, apparently they DO have a SPA. I don't know what we paid but $200, like the driveway, seems a little steep!  I think they had a little shuttle that made the trip up and down the driveway which put you right across from the Cowboy Club (my 2nd favorite restaurant in Sedona).  Here's the link:
http://www.amararesort.com/default.cfm  I am surprised that Red didn't jump in but, it might be a little too frou-frou for him.  I think it would be nice for two ladies on the lam.


----------



## Red Rox (Jun 7, 2008)

I am surprised that Red didn't jump in but, it might be a little too frou-frou for him

nightnurse, zac & I have been having a PM chat about Amara. I often recommend it and in fact, I did again. She's comparing price points with the other Uptown options. Amara is the best place in Uptown with the exception of L'Auberge. But that's a whole different kind of place. No question that Amara would be ideal for a chicks get away. Spa, location, room quality, all make it best. It's just a matter of the price.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jun 8, 2008)

See I told you I was surprised and all along you just weren't sharing with the group!  Wow!  Maybe I need to go back-when I was there I remember they had a "name" chef and the dining room looked pretty good but- there was some renovation going on and it was one of those quick getaways. Didn't really have a chance to savor it but thought it had some potential.  Apparently more than I originally thought!


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 8, 2008)

How about the L'Auberge Resort on the creek -- very romantic!


----------



## rdh1947 (Jun 8, 2008)

We stayed in a 1 bdrm unit at Los Abrigados in March.  It had a refrig, coffee maker, dishwasher and burners.  It was sufficient for the two of us.  It has a great location, restaurants on site and near Tlaquepaque shopping and dining.  My wife went to the spa every day as they had classes pilates, yoga etc.  We are planning a return in 2010 and will try for Las Abrigados again.


----------



## JEFF H (Jun 9, 2008)

Zac495 said:


> I'm planning a 4 night visit in April 2009 with a girlfriend - no kids or husbands.
> We're not doing the timeshare route - we want luxury (maybe with a spa) that's affordable - in the 250 per night range.
> Any ideas? THANKS




I wouldn't rule out a timeshare resort altogether.

You can often get resorts like the Ridge Sedona very easy on getaways or bonus weeks for less than a 4 night rental at a hotel.
The Ridge Sedona has very nice units with wirlpool tubs,kitchen,fireplace,stereo and free access to the Hilton Health club and spa next door.
Los Albrigados is another nice resort with a Spa and health club onsite and often available thru getaways and bonus weeks.


----------

